# zmiana kernela 3.5 na 3.6 hotswap ultrabay przestało działać

## cinek1

Na wstępie chciałbym przywitać Szanownych Forumowiczów, jako że jestem tu nowy.

A przechodząc do sedna chciałbym prosić bardziej obeznanych w temacie o pomoc w takiej oto kwestii, posiadam lapka lenovo z kieszenią ultrabay która działała w trybie hotswap na jajku 3.5.7 według tego poradnika http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_hotswap_Ultrabay_devices

jednak po zmianie kernela na 3.6.11 po włożeniu czy to cdromu czy kieszeni z dyskiem twardym otrzymuję tylko komunikat w logu kernela:

```

localhost kernel: ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.IDE0.PRIM.MSTR - docking

```

i nic więcej się nie dzieje, nie jest wykrywane urządzenie (sr0 lub sdb).

Pod 3.5.7 log wygląda tak:

```

ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.IDE0.PRIM.MSTR - docking

ata4: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0xe frozen

ata4: ACPI event

ata4: soft resetting link

ata4.00: ATA-7: ST910021AS, 4.07, max UDMA/100

ata4.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 0: LBA48.

ata4.00: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata4: EH complete

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST910021AS       4.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 195371568 512-byte logical blocks: (100 GB/93.1 GiB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sdb: sdb1

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

```

Jeżeli natomiast urządzenie jest włożone przed uruchomieniem komputera działa normalnie, tak samo po restarcie.

Szukałem trochę w necie na ten temat ale nic sensownego nie udało mi się znaleźć, będę wdzięczny za wszelkie sugestie.

Pozdrawiam

Marcin

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz najnowszy kernel (3. :Cool: , jezeli problem nadal istnieje proponowal bym zglosic bug w kernelu na bugzille.

----------

